# Maxxair Turbo Vent Fan Install



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

I want to install a newly purchased Maxxair Turbo vent fan on my 250rs in the main living area over the existing vent and cover. Been informed it's easy, but I have no fan or power in the existing vent so correct me if I'm wrong, all I'll need to do is drop the vent shrowd down on the inside, fish some 12v power from the ceiling light about 1 foot away, connect it to my Maxxair and secure the Maxxair to the roof and I'm done. However, my ceiling light near the vent is a light that can be either switched on from the light switch near the door, or it can be switched from the light fixture if the main switch at door is turned on. Question: do I have to be selective as to which wires to use at the ceiling light to obtain power for the Maxxair?

I have been told by dealer that I'll have to ensure the ceiling light switch is "ON" at the door before I can get power to the fan, but does that mean I just rendered all my ceiling lights to be operated manually at the ceiling fixture if the fan is runing??


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

booze123 said:


> I want to install a newly purchased Maxxair Turbo vent fan on my 250rs in the main living area over the existing vent and cover. Been informed it's easy, but I have no fan or power in the existing vent so correct me if I'm wrong, all I'll need to do is drop the vent shrowd down on the inside, fish some 12v power from the ceiling light about 1 foot away, connect it to my Maxxair and secure the Maxxair to the roof and I'm done. However, my ceiling light near the vent is a light that can be either switched on from the light switch near the door, or it can be switched from the light fixture if the main switch at door is turned on. Question: do I have to be selective as to which wires to use at the ceiling light to obtain power for the Maxxair?
> 
> I have been told by dealer that I'll have to ensure the ceiling light switch is "ON" at the door before I can get power to the fan, but does that mean I just rendered all my ceiling lights to be operated manually at the ceiling fixture if the fan is runing??


That would be correct. If you power the fan from a light controlled by the light switch, the fan will only work when the switch is on.

I don't know how hot an area you live in, but here in southern Ontario we've had a pretty nice summer, and we were just talking today about how comfortable the trailer has been in the heat. The 250 RS has good cross ventilation. We turned on the AC once this summer, just to cool the trailer down after it had been closed up, and other than that, we've turned on the "fan" setting on the thermostat a couple of times for the same reason.

Personally, I wouldn't get in too much of a hurry to add a fan, until I found out if I really needed it.

Doug


----------

